# خطف بنت في غيط العنب



## Coptic Man (30 يناير 2010)

تم خطف بنت مسيحية في غيط العنب / الاسكندرية​ 
عمرها 12 سنة في اولي اعدادي​ 
وهناك تجمع للاقباط في كنيسة مارجرجس بغيط العنب الان​ 
ما ذنب هذه المسكينة ان تمر بتجربة مريرة كهذه​ 
مالجريرة التي فعلتها كي تقع وسط برائن هؤلاء الذئاب​ 
الرب يرحمنا​ 
ارجوا الصلاة لاجلها

بعد مرور 20 ساعة تقريبا

اخر الاخبار سمعت اني عرفوا مكان البنت وهي في مصر وو جدوها مجروحة في يديها ورجليها 

وراح اب كاهن يجيبها ولكننا مازلنا في الانتظار للتاكد​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 يناير 2010)

كيرياليسون

ربنا معاها بقي

هيا برضه مش حريصه ابدا للاسف المفروض كله يخلي عينيه وسط راسه

و ربنا معاها و معانا

شكرا كوبتك مان

سلام لك


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

*

ربنا موجود يرجعها لاسرتها ياااارب

منتهى الشكر


للخبر والمجهود

العدرا معاااكم​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يناير 2010)

بسم الصليب
رحمتك يارب​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

*شكرا للخبر


ربنا يرجعها بالسلامه يارب ويكون خير​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 يناير 2010)

*رحمتك يارب*


----------



## youhnna (30 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يرجعها سالمة
الرب يحفظ اولادة
شكراااااااااا للخبر​*


----------



## besm alslib (30 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يكون معاها ومع اسرتها ويستر عليها*

*هو الوحيد اللي قادر على كل شئ*​


----------



## SALVATION (30 يناير 2010)

_ترجع بالسلامة بسم يسوع المسيح_​


----------



## BITAR (30 يناير 2010)

*12 سنه*
*قمه براءه الاطفال*
*ربنا يرحمنا*
*وتعود سريعا لاهلها*
*لان ليس لدينا غول*​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (30 يناير 2010)

على فكرة الموضوع صح ميه فى المية وهناك كمان الشرطة محوطة الكنيسة والدنيا مقلوبة 
وطلبين فديا 20000 الف جنية وكمان هيا مريضة عندها القلب من قلب الحدث


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يناير 2010)

بسم الصليب
ارحمنا يا ربى يسوع 
واحمى بناتك فى عالم الظلمات ده 
ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (30 يناير 2010)

على فكرة لو عرفة اصور ابقى اصور منظر الشارع والشرطة


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (30 يناير 2010)

ليس شى مستحيل على الله


----------



## جيلان (30 يناير 2010)

ايون سمعت بيها بجد متضايقة اوى من ساعة ما سمعت بالخبر ومخنوقة على اخرى تعبناااااااا
هقول ايه بس ربنا يهديهم او ياخدهم


----------



## meero (30 يناير 2010)

*هو قادر انه يحافظ على اولادة *
*فى اسم يسوع المسيح ترجع بالف سلامة *


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (30 يناير 2010)

يارب يسوع ناجيه اولادك وبناتك 
بجد انا تعبت من كتر ما اسمع على بنات يايخطفوه 
او يغطاصبوه بجد شئ فوق الحتمال 
ربنا موجد ويحافظ عليه وترجع بسلامه
مرسي على الخبر


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (30 يناير 2010)

*لو قام شاب مسيحي مرة بقتل الخاطف وثأر لشرف الدين المسيحي لما تكرر الامر مجددا
هذة ليست ضد تعاليم المسيح
فالمسيح لم يأمر ان تترك بناتة تغتصب ويتواطأ الامن ونقف صامتين*​


----------



## Coptic Man (30 يناير 2010)

اخر الاخبار سمعت اني عرفوا مكان البنت وهي في مصر وو جدوها مجروحة في يديها ورجليها 

وراح اب كاهن يجيبها ولكننا مازلنا في الانتظار للتاكد


----------



## جيلان (30 يناير 2010)

لو كل ما يحصل حاجة الناس تقلب الدنيا زى كدى وتقف بجد .. هيرجعوا البنات لكن لما بنسكت مش بيحصل حاجة
لان الحكومة فى مقدرتها ترجع كل بنت لكن احنا الى بنسكت على حقنا


----------



## zama (30 يناير 2010)

أستاذى / بيتر ..

الغول موجود فى كل مكان نسخهم كتير ..

حبيبى تامر ..

ولا فلوس الدنيا تعوض شرفنا ولا كرامتنا ..

حبيبى كوبتك نايت ..

كلامك مظبوط جداً و أويدك جداً ..

لا مكان للخوف نهائى ولكن نتمسك بالحذر لأجل البقاء و مواجهتم ..



للأسف أخواتى مش عايزيين يعترفوا أنهم غلطانين وبالأخص الولاد ..

ربنا مقالش أن كل حاجة عليه ..

مينفعش أسيب المذاكرة وأعد أصلى , لأن فيه دور لى و دور لربنا ..

ربنا يقدر يعدينى فى الأمتحان ولكن مش هيعمل كده لأنه أله عادل ومش بيضيع مجهود اللى بيتعبوا ..

ده المبدأ اللى ربنا بيتعامل بيه ..

أعتقد المبدأ مش بيتجزأ ..

ربنا مش هيدخل فى حياتنا كل مرة بشكل أعجازى ..

أعترفوا أنكم خايفين ..

*الأعتراف بنقطة* الضعف ومواجهتها بيقوى مش بيضعف ..

*الهرووووووووووب* وراء مفهوم الدين *المغلوط* اللى منصش على كده مش بيحل المشكلة بل بيزيدها تفاقم و عقد ..

*لابد من المواجهة بأسلوب منظم و مدروس ..*

*كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة* ..


----------



## lovely dove (30 يناير 2010)

هما مش بيبطلو ابدا 
وبعدين يقولو وحده وطنيه 
حرام بجد اللي بيعملوه في البنات الصغيرة ده
ربنا يرجعها لاهلها بالسلامه
و يهديهم 
​


----------



## SALVATION (30 يناير 2010)

_بأذن يسوع ترجع بالسلامة_
_شكرا كوبتك مان للتواصل_​


----------



## جيلان (30 يناير 2010)

*كوبتك حط المشاركة الى قلت فيها خبر الرجوع بالموضوع الاصلى
عشن الكل يشوفها*


----------



## عمادفايز (30 يناير 2010)

*كيرياليسون​*


----------



## BITAR (30 يناير 2010)

*بنعمه المسيح*
* الاخبار تنبأ *
*بعوده الطفله الى اسرتها قريبا جدا*​


----------



## nonaa (30 يناير 2010)

حد يطمنا رجعت ولا لسه​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2010)

يارب ترجع لاهلها سالمه 

بجد حرام 12 سنه 

دول قلبوا الدنيا على البنت بتاعه فرشوط وبيقولوا الولد برىء 

ايه العمل بقى فى خطف البنت دى 

 وفعلا الغول موجود فى كل مكان 

ربنا يرحمنا ويطمنا على رجوعها بسرعه 
​


----------



## besm alslib (30 يناير 2010)

*انا كنت نزلت موضوع الظاهر اتمسح عن نفس الموضوع عن طريق اليوم السابع*

*من ضمن الكلام المذكور انهم لقو البنت *



*وعلم "اليوم السابع" من مصدر مطلع داخل الكنيسة أن الفتاة يجرى تسليمها الآن من القاهرة، كما وجدت فيها إصابات وردود وكدمات، وقد وقع الاشتباه الأكبر فى "حمدى" بائع مكرونة بالمنطقة التى تعيش فيها الفتاة، ويشتبه أن يكون هو الذى اختطفها، كما علم "اليوم السابع" أن الأمر قد وصل إلى البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، الذى تدخل بنفسه لحل المشكلة، وجارى تسليم الفتاة للقس داوود راعى كنيسة مارى جرجس بغيط العنب.*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2010)

مانشر عن هذا الخبر فى اليوم السابع​

السبت، 30 يناير 2010






البابا شنودة الثالث 
الإسكندرية جاكلين منير


تجمهر عدد كبير من الأقباط أمام قسم شرطة كرموز وقسم محرم بك بسبب اختفاء فتاة تبلغ من العمر 12 عاما تدعى مارينا وجدى العريان منذ مساء أمس الجمعة، حيث تم اختطافها من أمام باب كنيسة مارى جرجس بغيط العنب، ولم يصل عنها أية أخبار إلا 3 اتصالات هاتفية أجرتها المختطفة مجبرة لمدرس كان من المفترض أن تذهب إليه لتلقى الدرس، حيث اتصلت مرتين متتاليتين لتخبره فى المرة الأولى أنها ذهبت إلى دير مارى مينا، ثم المرة الثانية إلى دير دميانة، ثم فى الساعة السادسة أجرت اتصالا تليفونيا آخر لتخبر المدرس أنها ذهبت إلى جهة لم تحددها.


من جانب آخر، اشتبه ضباط قسم شرطة كرموز فى 3 أشقاء، وهم هانى قدرى محمد عبد الرحيم وإبراهيم قدرى محمد عبد الرحيم ومحمد قدرى محمد عبد الرحيم، وتم التحقيق معهم فى قسم محرم بك وقسم كرموز، إلا أنه تبين عدم ارتباطهم بحادثة الاختطاف.


وعلم "اليوم السابع" من مصدر مطلع داخل الكنيسة أن الفتاة يجرى تسليمها الآن من القاهرة، كما وجدت فيها إصابات وردود وكدمات، وقد وقع الاشتباه الأكبر فى "حمدى" بائع مكرونة بالمنطقة التى تعيش فيها الفتاة، ويشتبه أن يكون هو الذى اختطفها، كما علم "اليوم السابع" أن الأمر قد وصل إلى البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، الذى تدخل بنفسه لحل المشكلة، وجارى تسليم الفتاة للقس داوود راعى كنيسة مارى جرجس بغيط العنب.​


----------



## طحبوش (30 يناير 2010)

ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة شكرا كوبتك مان و شكرا كوكو


----------



## Coptic Man (30 يناير 2010)

الشكرا الحقيقي لتدخل قداسة البابا في الموضوع

والشكر لكل قبطي حر وقف يحتج بتحضر وسلمية الي ان رجعت الفتاة بسلام

وشكرا لرجال الامن علي التعاون الواضح في الموضوع ده بالذات​


----------



## just member (30 يناير 2010)

*يارب ارحمنا
اطفالك يارب محتاجينلك
ارجوك احميهم
*​


----------



## nmnm87 (30 يناير 2010)

سلام الرب مع جميعكم

          يا جماعه اطمنوا البنت راجعه خلال ساعات قليله انا اعرفها وجوز خالتى هو اللى هيجيبها مع ابونا داوود راعى كنيسه مارجرجس بغيط العنب بس هما طبعا بهدلوها كتيييييييييير اللى خطفوها ماهو معقول يعنى يسيبه فريسه كده تعدى من تحت ايدهم بالساهل ربنا يرحمنا
  بس انا حبيت اطمنكوا وارجوكم خلى بالكم من اولادكم


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2010)

حمدلله على سلامتها 

الف حمد وشكر يارب 

ربنا يحافظ على اولاده 
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 يناير 2010)

*يارب المجد رجعها لأهلها سالمة
يارب  إتصرف
يارب تدخل وإبعدهم عن أولادك يارب
يارب وصلنا للهزيع الرابع
منتظرينك تتكلم يارب
منتظرينك يارب
إرحمنا يالله إرحمنا​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (31 يناير 2010)

_*كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية حرااااااااااااااااام تعبنا ​*_


----------

